# [H] Lenßen und Postmeister rekrutiert für WoD (Blackrock)



## NLimaz (11. November 2014)

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch!*

 

Du hast soeben den wichtigsten Thread im gesamten Forum gefunden. Ich danke dir vielmals dafür.

 

*Übersicht*

 

    1. Wer wir sind

    2. Was wir vor haben

    3. Was wir suchen

    4. Was wir NICHT voraussetzen

    5. Was wir voraussetzen

    6. Wichtige Informationen

    7. Zusammenfassung

    8. Kontaktinformationen

 

 

*1. Wer wir sind:*

 

Der seltsame Gildenname entstammt aus der Idee, was wohl der unsterbliche, allessehende,

allgegenwärtige Postmeister, der dir sogar den in Flaschen abgefüllten Trollschweiß, den du in

Zul&#8217;Farrak vergessen hast, hinterherschickt, zusammen mit dem aus dem Fernsehen bekannten

Superhelden unter den Rechtsanwälten mit dem legendären Schnurrbart, Ingo Lenßen, erreichen

würde. Eine Möglichkeit ist: Sie würden die &#8222;beste Gilde der Welt&#8220; gründen.

 

&#8222;Lenßen und Postmeister&#8220; wurde von WoW-Veteranen auf dem Server Blackrock (Horde) gegründet,

die glauben, eine Gilde sollte für ihre Mitglieder da sein und nicht andersherum. Wir legen Wert auf

klare, ehrliche Strukturen und eine Gemeinschaft aus Individuen.

 

 

*2. Was wir vor haben:*

 

Ganz einfach: Wir wollen den Content von WoD entspannt durchspielen. Das schließt Mythic mit ein.

Erst mal zwei Tage für Raids, einer für RBG. Die endgültigen Zeiten klären wir in der Gemeinschaft.

 

 

*3. Was wir suchen:*

 

*ALLES*

 

Aktuell suchen wir noch alle Klassen und Rollen, vor allem aber DDs. Die Gildenleitung besteht

(bisher) aus einem Heiler und einem sehr erfahrenen Tank, der aber auf keinen Fall auf Dauer

Maintank sein muss.

 

 

*4. Was wir NICHT voraussetzen:*

 

*Humor:* Wenn du keinen hast, kein Problem! Ich hab genug für euch alle!

 

*Mindestalter:* Wir bewerten Mitglieder und Bewerber nach ihrer geistigen Reife. Mitglieder, die

andauernd für schlechtes Klima sorgen oder andere Mitglieder belästigen, werden ohnehin

unabhängig von ihrem Alter rausgeworfen.

 

*Aktive Teilnahme am Gildenleben:* Die ist natürlich sehr gern gesehen, aber du solltest persönliche

Kontakte in einem Maß haben, bei dem du dich wohl fühlst. Dies sorgt für Verlässlichkeit und Effizienz.

 

*Perfektes Beherrschen deiner Klasse:* WoW-Spieler, die ihre Klasse perfekt beherrschen, nett,

bescheiden und verlässlich sind, sind Einhörner(http://www.darklegacycomics.com/408). Du musst

nicht perfekt sein, sondern nur gut genug, um das zu schaffen, was wir gerade angehen.

 

*Offenheit:* Jedes Mitglied kann so anonym sein, wie er/sie möchte. Persönliche Fragen müssen nicht

beantwortet werden und die Gildenleitung unterstützt dich dabei dein gewähltes Maß an

Anonymität zu bewahren. Im TS3 muss nicht geredet werden, aber zuhören muss jeder.

 

*Gottgleiches Bewegungsgeschick:* Wenn dein Movement kritisch ist, tanzen wir beide solange

zusammen, bis du es hinbekommst! Ganz im Ernst: den Spieler will ich sehen, der sich selbst als

Movement-krpl beschreibt. Alle WoW-Spieler sind grazile, reaktionsschnelle Wesen von denen beim

Boss dann sowieso wieder um die 20% in der Suppe stehen. Ob du gut genug bist oder nicht, sehen

wir beim Bosskampf, nicht vorher. Lass es uns versuchen!

 

 

*5. Was wir voraussetzen:*

 

Ein Headset und TeamSpeak 3 auf deinem Rechner installiert. Das ist alles.

 

 

*6. Wichtige Informationen:*

 

Falls du gerne Verantwortung übernimmst, haben wir noch Raum für zusätzliche Lenßen (unser

Offiziersrang).

 

Wir sind keine 2-Klassen-Gilde: Wer drin ist, ist drin. Raidplätze werden bei Knappheit rotieren. Loot

wird gleichmäßig und gerecht verteilt.

 

 

*7. Zusammenfassung:*

 

Wir sind eine Gilde von WoW-Veteranen auf dem Server Blackrock (Horde), die in WoD an zwei

Tagen die Woche Raids und an einem Tag die Woche RBG plant. Gemeinschaft, Individualismus und

klare Strukturen sind uns wichtig. Wir suchen aktuell alle Klassen. Das einzige was du brauchst ist ein

Headset und TS3. Raidplätze rotieren, Loot wird gerecht verteilt. Es sind Lenßen(Offiziers-)stellen

offen. Wir werden den Content auf jeden Fall schaffen. Die Frage ist: wirst du dabei sein oder nicht?

 

Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist, ob du gut genug für diese Gilde bist: Das bist du oder wirst du sein.

 

Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist, ob diese Gilde gut genug für DICH ist: Herausforderung angenommen.

 

 

*8. Kontaktinformationen*

 

Wenn du mitmachen möchtest oder noch Fragen hast, wende dich an mich, Oax (NLimaz#2560) oder

an den 1. Lenßen Mogan (Oax#2111)

 

Ob wir dich nun bald als Partner (Mitglied) in &#8222;Lenßen und Postmeister&#8220; begrüßen dürfen oder nicht:

 

Möge die Macht mit dir sein!

 

Wir sehen uns in Draenor!

 

-Oax

 

 

ps: Die Formatierung mag in diesem Forum etwas ungewohnt sein, aber ich fand es einfach schön wie der Thread im offiziellen Forum von Blizzard aussah.


----------



## NLimaz (3. Dezember 2014)

UPDATE: Die Gilde läuft besser als erwartet. Wir haben mittlerweile einen großen Haufen aktivier Spieler. Unser erster Raid wird am 07.12. um 19:00 sein. Wir sind vorbereitet. Da wir aber noch genügend Platz haben nehmen wir gerne noch mehr Leute mit. Aktuell nehmen wir besonders gerne Heiler aller Klassen. Ihr könnt auch eure Freunde mitnehmen.

Bisher sind die geplanten Raidzeiten:
Sonntag: 18:00-22:00 (außer am 7.12.)
Montag oder Mittwoch: 19:00-22:30

Bis zum 07.12. werden die Informationen klar sein und hier wird es ein weiteres Update geben.

Möge die Macht mit dir sein!

-Oax


----------

